

Ask HN: Cheapest reliable cloud storage - eduardoflores

Google Paid Storage is the cheapest way I've found to store a 25-80 GB photo library using Picasa API at mere US$20 for 80GB per year. Trying to do the same on Amazon or Azure goes up to US$0.15 per GB per month, making that US$144. Amazon is close to that. Just too much for some business ideas.<p>If you build a service on top of Google Storage and given the recent situation with Google APIs, what alternative would you have? Which other reliable and cheap as Google storage do we have?
======
tshtf
Please compare apples to apples. Amazon S3 offers 99.999999999% durability of
objects over a given year. S3 also offers a complete API with the ability to
setup elaborate ACLs. What is the advertised durability for the Picasa API,
and what similar features does it offer?

~~~
eduardoflores
Absolutely. That's why I'm stating that the purpose is to store a photo
library. Amazon or azure storage are too expensive for relatively big, long-
term, pretty static data that will be read very sporadically. The problem is
that, if you want to have an alternative, going up to S3 or Azure or similar
is too expensive. That's why I'm asking if someten knows better.

